# A sewing room!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

:clap: I am so excited... I've had my sewing machines packed away for about a month, I just go so burned out on dealing with space issues in the RV... but we put a house on a small acreage under contract this week down here where we expect hubby to be working for another 4-5 years... a sewing room at last!

The spare bedroom I'll be using for sewing is pretty tiny, but it's waaaayyyy better than the RV! Yay! :clap:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yah! Hoo!

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

That will be so great.

Angie


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

We're planning on turning the garage into a sewing room/office/music room this summer. Congratulations a your new place and a designated place to show. :bouncy:


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

So CJ, what you're telling us is the dh thinks you bought a small homestead and really you bought a sewing room?

Congratulations!:bouncy:

Halo


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

HaloHead said:


> So CJ, what you're telling us is the dh thinks you bought a small homestead and really you bought a sewing room?
> 
> Congratulations!:bouncy:
> 
> Halo



LOL oh he's well aware we've been shopping for a sewing room for some time... the rest is secondary! 

Actually, it's not much of a homestead, it sit on 5 acres that is mostly wooded, a long skinny piece, but land is very scarce around here and we needed to buy something locally that would be an easy resale in 4-5 years... providing the ecomony doesn't totally collapse, which is why we made sure to buy something NOT in a subdivision with restrictions, and got a few acres.

The guest bedrooms are really tiny, and we need to keep one of them as a guest room, but it'll do. I'm ecstatic... I'll finally finish that "brown quilt" I started last November. I got it about half quilted and couldn't stand another day of moving tables around to quilt, then putting everything back for lunch and dinner. LOL


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh, happy for you! I know you've been looking for a while, though I'm always impressed with what you get done in your rolling quilting room 

DH and I each have a "work" room that can turn into guest rooms if we need to. I kind of like having to put it all away once in a while, it keeps me honest and organized ha ha. And some times of the year mine turns into the food preservation overflow area (jars, canner, etc) but then it's usually too hot and too busy to sew! 

Enjoy your new space!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

CJ,
I saw a picture of your new house on your blog. The kitchen is beautiful. So glad you found a house that will work as a sewing room. LOL 
Winona


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats! After seeing what you put out from your RV (such nice things!), I can' wait to see what comes out of your new sewing room. I'm happy for you, both of you, to have found your place.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:clap::clap::clap:
I am soooo :happy:happy for you, the house looks great, I can't wait to see your projects from your new sewing room !!!
:bouncy::bouncy:
bopeep


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Congratulations! Your new home is beautiful. I'm happy for you, now that you will have a sewing room.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Where did everyone see the photos of the new place.

I want to see also :Bawling:


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Where did everyone see the photos of the new place.
> 
> I want to see also :Bawling:


http://www.tinkletimes.com/


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the link, Halo.

CJ - that is NOT tiny.! And I love the kitchen arrangement.

congratulations and early Happy Birthday.

Angie


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

The place looks great. I love the kitchen, it's almost exactly what I'd want in a kitchen.

My husband and I both have our own rooms. Mine is a computer/gaming room (I call it my Lair), and his is a general purpose room. After 30 years of marriage, sometimes it's better if we just both go off into our own rooms for a while!

Here's a link to a collection of different sewing rooms: http://www.younge.com/sewing rooms.htm

Maybe you'll see something that inspires you.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Hooray!!!

I want one too!

I had one...and I lost it...long story. Like Sancraft, we are planning to turn the garage into a sewing room/office this summer too. Won't be quick enough for me.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you ladies, I am SO excited! Believe me I eyeballed the garage as a potential sewing room, but I'll make do in the smaller bedroom. Maybe someday LOL.

While we were out furniture shopping yesterday, I saw the most fabulous picture for the sewing room. I may splurge and go back for it after we move in. It was about 5 foot tall, 3 foot wide, and had an antique wire sewing form on it, a women in a bustier... can't remember what it said but I just loved it. 

I posted more pictures of the house yesterday while we were having the inspection done.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - I think you're doing well to take the room with the extra window for the sewing room. I'm definitely a window person. 

Have fun spreading out and leaving the sewing machines up, even when the heater is running.

Angie


----------



## rafter (Feb 26, 2003)

I know what you mean...we live in a 5th wheel too. I have a new machine that is in its box under the table...I set it up once a month ago when I got it. Its just too big of hassle.

Congrats on your new sewing room! I hope to have one someday too!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

rafter said:


> I know what you mean...we live in a 5th wheel too. I have a new machine that is in its box under the table...I set it up once a month ago when I got it. Its just too big of hassle.
> 
> Congrats on your new sewing room! I hope to have one someday too!


Aw bummer Rafter, I know that hassle intimately! Are you going to be in the 5th wheel for long? If so, I can recommend something that may help, the SewEzi table. It has a drop leaf so that your sewing machine is flush with the service (it's a killer sewing on an RV dining table) and folds down for easy storage.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

for you finally! I have been waiting to hear when you buy a place. now we can look forward to really fun projects from you! I can't wait! 

When do you move in?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We close on April 10th, so I'll start cleaning and moving stuff from the RV over, and the following weekend we'll pull the RV over. Not sure when we'll get back to Missouri to start hauling our storage unit contents (mostly dishes, books and tools) up, and our tractor and shop tools, ugh.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

oh, congrats! That's such happy news for you!

dawn


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

so very happy for you... I hate it when I have to put things up... but, with your "OWN" room you can just disappear in your own fabric world!!!!!!!!!! Happy for you and the house is very nice!


----------

